# What kind of wood



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Under the heading of I'd rather ask a dumb question than make a dumb and expensive mistake. What kind of wood is this? I want to use the same species for the front sides and top as this drawer front... Thanks


----------



## BryanL (Feb 15, 2014)

It looks like pine. See if you can mark it with your fingernail. Pine is very soft.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree looks like pine If you are going to stain it you need to use a conditioner on the wood first , pine will botch. It does not take stain well


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

White pine


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Agreed looks like pine


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your reply(s). I had it made up in my mind that it was White Oak because it was the only wood in an old expensive Basset/Broyhill Bedroom set I am repurposing. I even said to myself that it had knots in it like pine. Again thank you. It's a lot easier finding white pine locally than it is whit oak.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Marco
Here is a link to a hardwood store near me gives you a view




__





Wood Library - U-Pick Hardwood Lumber







upickhardwoodlumber.com


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

BryanL said:


> It looks like pine. See if you can mark it with your fingernail. Pine is very soft.


Pine is not always soft, it can be very hard. I have a carving mallet I made from pine, it definitely is not soft, altho not as hard as some pine I have seen.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Pine is not always soft, it can be very hard. I have a carving mallet I made from pine, it definitely is not soft, altho not as hard as some pine I have seen.


Remodeled part of a 100 year old house and some of those fat lighter pine 2x4's were harder than stone.


----------

